# Bindings for YES the greats!



## NoMoreGoodNames (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys, just recently picked up the YES the greats board and was wondering what I should slap on my board? I was debating between Flux TT'30 and the Rome 390 Boss. Any other recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I put the new malavitas on my YES greats. So far so good. Cartels will also work. I also read somewhere that JPS rides flux SF45s on his. TT30s probably good too. Union atlas another candidate if you can dial in the toe strap.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd recommend the Union Atlas or Force, Burton Cartel, Raiden Phantom, Rome 390 Boss, Ride Capo, Ride Rodeo. I'm really not a fan of flux...I find them to be a little sloppy feeling. 

The thing with bindings is they vary so much from brand to brand and model to model that you really have to try a few out to find a feel that you prefer.


----------



## NoMoreGoodNames (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys. If I was to get the Rome 390 Boss, and I have size 9 (US) boots? Would a medium work or a large?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

NoMoreGoodNames said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. If I was to get the Rome 390 Boss, and I have size 9 (US) boots? Would a medium work or a large?


Definitely the S/M. You always want to get the smallest binding possible relative to your boot size. From my experience, if you're on the low end of the size spectrum in a binding they tend to feel spacey. I prefer a snug, responsive fit.


----------



## NoMoreGoodNames (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, Extremo. I had the same problem with my drakes fiftys when I got size L for the bindings and the size chart said size 9's would fit larges. Then overtime, the toe caps would slip off when they were wet. I'll take your advice! Thanks! :yahoo:


----------

